# Suggestions for hikes with young family?



## severine (May 7, 2008)

I really was looking forward to getting back into hiking this season.  But it looks like if I'm going to go, I will have a 1 year old and 3 year old in tow by myself.  I can wear the 1 year old in a pack, but the 3 year old will have to walk on her own.  Any suggestions on some easier stuff she could handle?  I will add that she's used to walking in the woods at White Memorial in Litchfield, CT.  She's also done the Sessions Woods loop in Burlington (3 miles of hills).  I took her around the West Hartford reservoir off of Rt. 44 before, but it got too windy on the treeless side and I wouldn't have her do that again.

Ideas for something new in the northwest corner of CT or nearby?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Paul (May 7, 2008)

People's has a few smaller loops that she could enjoy. There's one right off of the stone museum at the entrance.


----------



## severine (May 7, 2008)

Oooooh, good suggestion!  Thanks!


----------



## MichaelJ (May 8, 2008)

Have you been to Bash-Bish Falls? At Mt Everett State Forest you can drive up to a parking lot (on the map, it's right by the pond) with easy trails around the pond plus picnicing, and it's not hard at all to hike up to the (now-closed) upper parking lot and then from there to the summit.

That whole South Taconic area is full of open ledges and views despite not being that tall.


----------



## Greg (May 8, 2008)

Another option in Southwest Mass is Race Brook Falls. Here's an old TR:

http://hiking.alpinezone.com/reports/race.htm

More info:

http://www.berkshirehiking.com/hikes/racebrook.html#trees

Up and back to Mount Race is 6 miles, but the falls are only a bit over a mile up. It's a moderate climb, but if your oldest did a 3 mile hike, she could probably swing it. There's also the Cathedral Pines up by Mohawk:

http://www.berkshirehiking.com/hikes/cathedral_pines.html


----------



## SilentCal (May 8, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talcott_Mountain

This is a really nice park and the Heublien Tower is a great destination for a picnic with the young ones.


----------



## andyzee (May 8, 2008)

http://www.mohonkpreserve.org/


----------



## severine (May 13, 2008)

MichaelJ said:


> Have you been to Bash-Bish Falls? At Mt Everett State Forest you can drive up to a parking lot (on the map, it's right by the pond) with easy trails around the pond plus picnicing, and it's not hard at all to hike up to the (now-closed) upper parking lot and then from there to the summit.
> 
> That whole South Taconic area is full of open ledges and views despite not being that tall.


I've been on the back side of Everett but it was a LONG time ago during a Backpacking class in College.  I'll have to check that one out, thanks!



Greg said:


> Another option in Southwest Mass is Race Brook Falls. Here's an old TR:
> 
> http://hiking.alpinezone.com/reports/race.htm
> 
> ...


Race I did .... 2 years ago, I think, with Brian.  I don't think she could handle getting all the way up, but the falls is a definite possibility.  Mohawk is a place I always meant to go but never have... thanks for reminding me!



SilentCal said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talcott_Mountain
> 
> This is a really nice park and the Heublien Tower is a great destination for a picnic with the young ones.


LOVE Heublien Tower.  I wasn't totally sure on the trail because it's been a long time since I've hiked it.  

Looks like I'll have to find some trail maps of my own.  I have none now.

Thanks for the suggestions, guys!


----------



## Philpug (May 13, 2008)

andyzee said:


> http://www.mohonkpreserve.org/


X2..I was going to post that. There is a Labrynth (sp?) that is a lot of fun too.


----------



## severine (May 13, 2008)

andyzee said:


> http://www.mohonkpreserve.org/





I [Hart] Skiing said:


> X2..I was going to post that. There is a Labrynth (sp?) that is a lot of fun too.


Definitely looks interesting.  That's about 2 hrs from where I live so I'm not sure about day tripping there with the kids by myself, but maybe if I can get another adult to help out.  4 hrs round trip with my kids in the car would probably equal about 6 hrs+.


----------



## Mike P. (May 14, 2008)

Going to the lower falls at Race Brook Falls would work.  You could drive up on Mt. Washington Road & do Bear from near the AMC's Northwest Cabin.

Some short trails in Devil's Hopyard in SE CT.

Walks along the Farmington Canal or the M&M trail.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 14, 2008)

Great thread.  Our plan is to hike as much as possible with the our son and dogs.  I popped our son in the still unused Kelty Pack we got last spring.  I need to do some fine tuning but that pack kicks ass.


----------



## andyzee (May 14, 2008)

severine said:


> Definitely looks interesting. That's about 2 hrs from where I live so I'm not sure about day tripping there with the kids by myself, but maybe if I can get another adult to help out. 4 hrs round trip with my kids in the car would probably equal about 6 hrs+.


 
There's some nice spots, Lemon Squeeze, that would be a bit tough for really young kids. Other then that, it's all carriage roads with some nice views of a great hotel, rock climbing and woods. You can see some pics here: http://killingtonaccessrd.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=84 . Where you see us on rocks is the lemon sqeeze area, you can avoid that an use carriage roads for everything, including the summit and nice views.


----------

